

Construction of 505-feet wind turbines offshore with a special-purpose ship - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/slideshows/renewable-energy/building-giant-505-feet-wind-turbines-offshore-no-easy-task/

======
MikeCapone
That's the Gunfleet Sands phase III wind farm off the coast of England. The
turbines are 6MW gearless Siemens.

